# From Lucky Charms to ? just the charms?



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 25, 2010)

From Lucky Charms to ? toy charms?
By Stephanie Small, _Wacky Web Week_
February 25, 2010


Remember as a child, getting excited when you dug a prize out of the cereal box? Eating became secondary, as you dumped out the edibles ? at least that's what I did ? in search of the buried treasure.

Imagine if there was a cereal box that was, in fact, completely comprised of toys. Watch this hilarious parody as over-zealous children jump for joy at this exact scenario. It might just make you break out your shovel ? er, spoon ? and eat your way to plastic riches! 

[video]http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1929031[/MEDIA]


----------



## Banned (Feb 25, 2010)

Do they still put toys in cereal boxes?  I'll admit that Lucky Charms is the only cereal I still eat on occasion, but it's probably been 25 years since I noticed a toy.  Next time I'm at the grocery store I'll have to check and see if they still offer toys.


----------



## Andy (Feb 25, 2010)

I've never had lucky charms and I didn't know they had toys! What the? I was gyped (sp). lol


----------



## Banned (Feb 25, 2010)

Well I never actually got the toys - my brother would dump out the entire box of cereal to make sure he got it.  I never had a chance.  Maybe I can make up for lost time now?


----------



## Andy (Feb 25, 2010)

Cracker Jacks are what I remember that came with a toy in the box.
http://www.writewhereyouare.ca/graphics/CrackerJacks.jpg


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes, although Cracker Jacks isn't a cereal. Unless you were one of the lucky ones who convinced your mom it really was a cereal but just one of those in a small box, like the single serving ones you could open, pour milk right in the box, and have it leak out on the table while you were eating it.


----------



## Banned (Feb 25, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> Yes, although Cracker Jacks isn't a cereal. Unless you were one of the lucky ones who convinced your mom it really was a cereal but just one of those in a small box, like the single serving ones you could open, pour milk right in the box, and have it leak out on the table while you were eating it.


 
Oh my gosh I totally remember those!!  Trying to cut them open exactly on the dotted line, figuring out how much milk to pour in, my mom buying the stupid "variety packs" where we all wanted the same one but there was only one of each kind.  

Ah the memories...


----------



## Andy (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes. lol I know, I was trying to fit in with my crummy cracker jacks. lol I liked those little boxed cereals.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes. And after the first go-round, the only thing left were the stupid corn flakes.


----------



## Banned (Feb 25, 2010)

I never got the Frosted Flakes or the Corn Pops or Cap'n Crunch. I was the one left with the stupid corn flakes. Who eats corn for breakfast???


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 25, 2010)

STP said:


> Yes. lol I know, I was trying to fit in with my crummy cracker jacks. lol I liked those little boxed cereals.


 
Cracker Jacks were better though.


----------



## Andy (Feb 25, 2010)

Little boxes of yummy. lol


----------



## Domo (Feb 25, 2010)

Don't mind the Australian over here who has no idea what you are all talking about :haddock:

Except Corn Flakes, we have them too. Everything else...NFI.


----------

